# Extended Warranties



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

My truck is a 2006 dodge 2500 cummins with 84,000kms on it. The basic power train warranty expires at either 100k or next February.

I'm contemplating now if I should invest in an extend warranty. I called a local dealer to get some prices and he said hell get back to me. The way I look at it is if an injector goes thats around 1000$ bones to fix. I had all the u joints done and that was covered under warranty 1500$. So If I buy a 2000$ extend plan I think it would be worth it especially if it covers the tranny.

Any one else thoughts? Any one use a non dealer extended warranty? My buddy just bought a 96 ram 1500 and it came with 6 month free repair on everything except the body. After the 6 months is up he can pay another 300$ and have it covered again for 6 months.

Just looking for some more info and ideas to keeping my beauty running at cheapest price! And the truck is going into a fleet next year with tons of abuse yet to come in its life!


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

If your going to get a warranty get one only through chrysler. I have heard nothing but horror stories about pretty much every after market warranty company there is. They will find any reason they can to deny a warranty claim.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just what evan said- remember to read all of it before signing.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh yeah, most all extended warranties are just service contracts. The aftermarket warranties are not that good at all, go through chrysler if you can.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Save your money and budget for repairs. Be religious with maintenance and don't beat the truck. extended warranties are rarely worth it.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

put a 2 micron fuel filter setup on and maintain the crap out of it. these trucks are pretty solid, as long as you dont beat the crap out of it it will treat you great. you still will run into u- joints here and their maybe a set of ball joints or front hubs but other than that these truck can go 200k without many repairs. its your call personally i would take the 2gs keep it in the bank and through a few bucks a week into the truck fund like banksy said


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Banksy;1157601 said:


> Save your money and budget for repairs. Be religious with maintenance and don't beat the truck. extended warranties are rarely worth it.


Really,
have a extended warrenty on both of my trucks an they are well worth it. $3k to replace my hole front end. ( tie rod ends, up lowe ball joints. u joints, sway bar bushings) Not worth it buget it, who bugets a front end that will go out every other year with factory dodge parts !!! lets day that goes wrong an then two mont hs pater u have a tranny $2+k or rear end $1k or the injectors go bad $1+K . your sayin u have over $4k in savingss to fix all that, Really I am inpressed good for you but most guys will not.


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

ext warrantys are not worth it on a Honda or toyota as they go 150,000 with nothing more then oil changes. I think they are well worth the cost on American trucks. They have many week points and are very expensive to repair..... especially the diesels. I have had 5 injectors on my Ram replaced under warranty over the years. That would have been quite pricy out of pocket.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Evan528;1158164 said:


> ext warrantys are not worth it on a Honda or toyota as they go 150,000 with nothing more then oil changes. I think they are well worth the cost on American trucks. They have many week points and are very expensive to repair..... especially the diesels. I have had 5 injectors on my Ram replaced under warranty over the years. That would have been quite pricy out of pocket.


Agree with you 100%..

And when you get your prices for warranty make sure that it is a dodge/chrysler warranty and remember, the first price is negotiable, we are able to mark up warranty's, normal markup on a factory warranty is $300 to $500 bucks. So if you can get $250 or a little more off of what he tells you your doinf well.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

1795$ plus tax for powertrain warranty but it doesn't include front end parts.(i.e balljoint tie rods etcs) They told me powertrain is considered to be anything that keeps the truck moving (u-joints, tranny,differentials etc)

They have a gold package which will cover all electrical and powertrain but I've yet to hear them say anything about ball joints or tie rods.

I have until Sept 1st 2011 to decide or 15,000kms. My gf's family owns the dodge dealership who is quoting me the prices and before I pay anything I want in writing contract stating what is covered. One other aspect I want to ask is if there is plow mounts on truck will it void warranty? The dealer said its a questionable warranty issue and depends what went wrong in the transmission. 

And all warranties come with 2 years/40k. 

Appreciate all opinion, any horror stories of paying for warranty and getting screwed?


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

If your Gf's family owns the dealer im sure they aren't going to screw you.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

show-n-go;1158460 said:


> If your Gf's family owns the dealer im sure they aren't going to screw you.


No I'm sure they wont, but any warranty work needs to be put through manufacturer and its their call if they will warranty the issue. Atleast thats what ive been told


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I'd pass on the extended.... On my factory had the front universals done at two different places about 60 days apart. This was at the end of the plowing season and the truck was just inside of the km allowance. Anyhow make a long story short, when they decided to tear into the front end they never did any inspection of the other front end parts. They simpilly just replaced the universals as I complained about. Needless to say about 3 months later I did a inspection of the front end after the snow was finished. Truck needed upper and lower ball joints and outer tie rod ends. They were not just a little warn they were almost falling out of the truck. How can this happen??? Simple, save money and just fix what the customer complains about !!! 

If the GF family is in the buisiness. Then have them do the work and see if they can swing a special shop rate for you. When you have to replace the other front end parts then make sure they are not factory replacements and go aftermarket.

Also doesn't Cummins have a 160km plan for there engines??


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

I would pass on that warranty. It's powertrain only so you'll be doing front end parts anyway. And you can rebuild the whole front end yourself for $1k with lifetime, greasable parts. A good mechanic could do it for you with 1 day's labor.
2 years/40K.......just do the routine maintenance and pocket the rest! You shouldn't have any powertrain issues on that truck in the next 40k miles as long as you maintain it correctly. Maybe an axle seal or something small but nothing major. You would have to abuse it pretty hard in my opinion.

Funny you guys mention the difference when comparing imports to domestic vehicles! For comparision:
My 06 Tacoma has a 100k mile bumper to bumper warranty that I purchased when I bought the truck at 40K miles. Paid $980, $100 over dealer cost but it also has a $100 deductible. Doubtful that I will have any issues by 100k but we shall see. Only has 55k so far and I had a $200 repair for the overhead console -$100 deductible and I've got $100 back so far.. I might lose on this one.
Daughter's 05 Ford Escape has a bumper to bumper warranty 3 year/36k mile warranty I purchased with 91,000 miles on the odometer. Paid $1300, no deductible. The vehicle had leaking front axle seals and rear axle seals, also needed 2 front cv joints when I bought it. Did the $700 in warranty work before I even registered it and got a heck of a deal on the purchase of the vehicle becuase of the issues. This warranty is worth it......if you want the name of the company for your Dodge, send me a PM and I can get the contact information so you can get a quote.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

TPC Services;1158019 said:


> Really,
> have a extended warrenty on both of my trucks an they are well worth it. $3k to replace my hole front end. ( tie rod ends, up lowe ball joints. u joints, sway bar bushings) Not worth it buget it, who bugets a front end that will go out every other year with factory dodge parts !!! lets day that goes wrong an then two mont hs pater u have a tranny $2+k or rear end $1k or the injectors go bad $1+K . your sayin u have over $4k in savingss to fix all that, Really I am inpressed good for you but most guys will not.


I think I read this right, but yes, I have the cash to fix things. I do all of my own maintenance and rebuilt the front end at my house at 125k miles with parts paid in cash. I planned for this repair in well in advance and when the time came to do it, I knocked it out and all is well. I don't know about the front end going out every year. The truck was over 6 years old when I replaced the original BJ's, UJ's and both hubs.

I do a crap load of preventative maintenance and replace things before they have a chance to take a dump and give me a much bigger problem. My original front end still wasn't bad at 125k miles, but it beats trying to fix this stuff in a hurry when it's snowing out.

If extended warranties make you feel warm and fuzzy, buy them. It's your money. I think it's more important to have a good cash reserve for emergencies and vehicle repairs. More often then not the extended warranty won't pay for itself. If it does, great for you!!

I also hate having anybody else work on my truck, so there's that too. At 136k miles now, an extended warranty would have been a huge waste of payup for me.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Banksy;1159095 said:


> I think I read this right, but yes, I have the cash to fix things. I do all of my own maintenance and rebuilt the front end at my house at 125k miles with parts paid in cash. I planned for this repair in well in advance and when the time came to do it, I knocked it out and all is well. I don't know about the front end going out every year. The truck was over 6 years old when I replaced the original BJ's, UJ's and both hubs.
> 
> I do a crap load of preventative maintenance and replace things before they have a chance to take a dump and give me a much bigger problem. My original front end still wasn't bad at 125k miles, but it beats trying to fix this stuff in a hurry when it's snowing out.
> 
> ...


Ya gotta admit, This is a heck of a point.

The truth of the matter is, if your'e not doing most of the preventative maintainance and repair work, you really have no business operating any kind of plowing enterprise. I know my customers ain't waitin' on the dealer to open Monday morning so I can get some warrenty work done.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

The choice of extended warranty is up to you. I had one on one of my Duramax's and was very happy with the purchase. But i also went for the optional coverage of bumper to bumper and i used it! If you do purchase a warranty only go with an OEM extended warranty and personally if you are going to spend the money go all out and get the bumper to bumper. This way the HV/AC system is covered, the tranny is covered, all steering/suspension is covered, wheel bearings are covered, rear axle is covered, injector pump is covered, the dash cluster is covered, the stereo is covered and even power window regulators are covered. I am sure after 75k miles added to the existing milage you will find the steering, wheel bearings, ball joints and u-joints will be worn and most likely the drivers window regulator will be broken by then. All those items alone will most likely pay for the warranty, then there is piece of mind if the tranny craps out.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Good point, woodchuck, go all out or don't bother I guess. My luck is that the stuff NOT covered would be the only things to break.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I dont think I can get bumper to bumper anymore though. Unless that's what they mean by gold package...I'm going to wait it out and decide when I get closer to 100k. thank for all the advise


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Only buy a Chrysler service contranct!! The dealer will be able to tell you right away what is covered and what is not and it is good at every dodge dealer. With aftermarket service contracts they have to call in and depending on the repair they may want to send out an adjuster to verify the problem and that is the necessary repair which can take up to 48hrs. With a Chrysler service contract they as long as it is covered they will repair it.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

The "Gold" coverage is usually bumper to bumper with $0 deductable. Only go with a Chrysler extended warranty such as this: http://extendedwarranty-chrysler.com/Warranty-Plans.html

It may seem expensive but i found it was well worth it in the long run. I also wrote it off as a business expense "insurance" . With 108k on the clock my Duramax is still just like new as i took it in for every squeak and rattle.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

You want to check on the mileage exemptions too........You may find that you don't qualify for the "Gold package" after so many miles. Good luck finding a decent warranty once you reach 100k miles.......


----------



## GTMS (Oct 26, 2006)

show-n-go;1158460 said:


> If your Gf's family owns the dealer im sure they aren't going to screw you.


unless they don't like him screwing her. Then look out


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

I have an Auto Xtend warrenty on my pickup and its come in handy a few times. i think it was alittle over 1k but ive replaced both steering racks and a couple other small things on it and its saved me some money. its definatly a gamble but bigger parts can go at anytime when you dont expect it. if your going to get the warrenty get the best one they offer.


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

chris_morrison;1160302 said:


> I dont think I can get bumper to bumper anymore though. Unless that's what they mean by gold package...I'm going to wait it out and decide when I get closer to 100k. thank for all the advise


i got bumper to bumper on my 01 when i bought it. was covered from 53k to 103k cost me $1900, paid for fuel inj pump, lift pump, front gearcase seal, ball joints, a water pump, A/C compressor, and a steering gear, and one cooked tranny valvebody


----------



## michlwillms (Dec 27, 2009)

Evan528;1158164 said:


> ext warrantys are not worth it on a Honda or toyota as they go 150,000 with nothing more then oil changes. I think they are well worth the cost on American trucks. They have many week points and are very expensive to repair..... especially the diesels. I have had 5 injectors on my Ram replaced under warranty over the years. That would have been quite pricy out of pocket.


I guess your local Honda and Toyota dealer don't have service departments that stock late model parts and only work on 150k plus mile vehicles.

The sevice department is the biggest department in a dealership!


----------



## michlwillms (Dec 27, 2009)

The main thing to consider is, does a snow plow or commercial vehicle void the warranty?


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

I bought the best extended warranty pkg that Dodge offers (I'd never buy any other ext.warranty other than Dodge) ... 7 years/160K kms bumper to bumper. That gave me an extra 4 years and 100K kms of coverage. Since then I have easily used over $15K worth of warranty repairs. I'm lucky I bought it when I did. I can't recall when the cut-off was to qualify for this particular warranty but it wasn't long after the basic warranty expired ... both time and mileage. I'm surprised you still qualify for any extended warranty considering the time & mileage you have. 
As long as your truck came with the Snow Plow prep pkg it will be covered under warranty.
I'm at the point where I'd rather spend my spare time going fishing or atving or doing something else I really enjoy. I do still enjoy maintaining my truck (oils & filters and such) but I can plan this around my atv/fishing trip. All comes down to priorities I guess and to each their own.
These diesels today are insanely expensive to maintain today and one trip to the shop could easily cover the cost of the ext. warranty ... times 2.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

$15K in warranty repairs?? I' be bullsh!t about that..............


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

RacingZR;1260682 said:


> $15K in warranty repairs?? I' be bullsh!t about that..............


Did you ever get that oil sending unit in?


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

V_Scapes;1260951 said:


> Did you ever get that oil sending unit in?


No was on vacation enjoying some sledding and ice fishing last week. Will get to it this weekend.


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

RacingZR;1260682 said:


> $15K in warranty repairs?? I' be bullsh!t about that..............


If I cared enough what you thought I'd make you eat your "bullsh!t" with proof. 
Ahhh, but I don't. Thanks though.


----------

